# HDMI 2.0 GPU



## MarioOVER9000 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hello guys,

I am looking for a GPU able to support HDMI 2.0 (4K @ 60Hz). I plan to connect the PC to a 4K TV.

I will use it mostly for movies.

What are my options right now?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 6, 2015)

GTX 960, 970, 980, 980Ti, Titan-X.

If you are just using it for watching movies the 960 is the cheapest option and should be more than enough.


----------



## MarioOVER9000 (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.

GTX 960 costs $200... If there is no other way I guess I will go with this.

By the way, is there any way to 'convert' Display Port to HDMI 2.0? From what I have seen it's only possible for 4K @ 30Hz.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 6, 2015)

As far as I know there isn't an adapter to convert Displayport to HDMI 2.0, yet.

If you don't want to spend the $200 on the card you might just have to settle for 30Hz.  It isn't like it will make any difference for movies anyway.


----------



## MarioOVER9000 (Jun 6, 2015)

I will test 30Hz to see if it's OK and decide.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jun 6, 2015)

MarioOVER9000 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am looking for a GPU able to support HDMI 2.0 (4K @ 60Hz). I plan to connect the PC to a 4K TV.
> 
> ...


30hz is enough for movies so I would just handle it with any inexpensive card at this point.  Personally it did not make a difference to me for just movies when I was first testing (youtube mostly) but it made a huge difference for games and some on the desktop.

Just my personal opinion, though if you want 60hz you are going to have to grab a GTX 960 or higher from Nvidia currently if you want HDMI 2.0 on the card.  However (I have not tested this) there are cable adaptors out with HDMI 2.0 support from a full DP.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001NIEHIO/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## qubit (Jun 6, 2015)

I tried creating a 30Hz mode for my monitor the other day and playing a 30fps video to see how it would look. Result is that it looked more juddery than running it at 60Hz. No, I don't know why either, but it did this.

Hence, it might still be better to run your monitor at 60Hz if you can, too. Every model is different.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 7, 2015)

If it is a 4K TV it probably only supports 30Hz. but I could be wrong.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 7, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> As far as I know there isn't an adapter to convert Displayport to HDMI 2.0, yet.


Yup, StarTech has converters that will do HDMI 1.4 (4K@30Hz) but there are none...not even passive cables...rated for 4K@60Hz.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 7, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yup, StarTech has converters that will do HDMI 1.4 (4K@30Hz) but there are none...not even passive cables...rated for 4K@60Hz.



Seems like there's adapters for everything...  I know HDMI 2.0 isn't as popular as it could be but the fact that there is NOTHING to convert to it properly is kinda strange for an industry that makes just about every converter imaginable.

I'm betting time will change that though.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 7, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> If it is a 4K TV it probably only supports 30Hz. but I could be wrong.


The 4k Samsung TV that my parents got each other as a gift claims to be HDMI 2.0 ready. They bought it last November I think. All the hardware I have supports no more than 4k @ 30Hz, so I haven't been able to confirm that.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 7, 2015)

Ideally, one would just have a 4K 60Hz TV that has DisplayPort in if it is intended to be used with a computer.


----------



## alwayssts (Jun 7, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Ideally, one would just have a 4K 60Hz TV that has DisplayPort in if it is intended to be used with a computer.



Ideally....but there are very few (Panasonic; a couple others?) because HDCP, and of those...Most of them either aren't great (edge-lit/inferior innolux panels) or are incredibly expensive.  Yes, I know there are plans to incorporate HDMI2.0/HDCP2.2 into DP, but we haven't really seen that yet.

I settled on (pretty much) the first affordable 4k tv with HDMI 2.0 (IOW 4k60 capable).  It works fine (I bought it and 970 within a week of their launch), granted beyond 24hz is YYCCYCBBRBRBRBYBR (okay, maybe just YCYBR 4:4:4) instead of RGB (because initial implementation of HDMI 2.0 sucked; there was pretty much only one scaler available), but it still looks good-enough considering the drawbacks versus benefits.  Most media uses the 4:2:0 YUV anyway, so there really isn't any color loss, and pc gaming/desktop use at 4k is worth the slightly different color space...even if the only thing that a 970 can accomplish high quality 4k60 is something like Dark Souls.  .   There's also no rule against natively feeding a 1080p signal (which this tv is supposed to support at 120hz...but sometimes results in momentary occassional signal loss...that they are supposedly fixing at some point) and upscaling it to 4k.  I often do this (1080p60 upscaled/dithered) so I can play games at high quality...still looks decent.

One thing I find incredibly helpful is things like MADVR/MPC-HC supporting switching refresh rates depending how how the media was encoded (23/24/25/29.97/30/etc), which my tv supports.  I imagine those using monitors often use this as well (if not reclock), as it eliminates judder (and allows one to increase quality at the lower frame rate).  I find this a much better experience than trying to force interpolation or pulldown, as good scaling + good interpolation is WAYYY too stressful on current cards, and of course that built into the tv itself causes lag and the quality suuuuccckkkks (I force everything through the GPU; there is a 'low latency' mode in the tv with no perceivable lag and the added benefit of having no tv picture enhancements enabled).

It's another one of those reasons I look forward to the next-gen (14/16nm) gpus and cpus.  Beyond better media engines (for hopefully high-quality HEVC/VP9 decoding/scaling), they should *hopefully* have enough fp16, if not fp32, to be able to massively improve image quality through (opencl etc) upscaling/interpolation.  I certainly wouldn't mind 48-59.94/60fps interpolated media if I could run SVP at high quality.  As it sits, on my overclocked 970 anyway...It can only do so much.

If you can get 4k30 working, which should be easy enough on most sets, I think it will be fine for media,  Just make sure you try to set it up (ala the things I mentioned; switching refresh rates to that which media is encoded, cranking up MADVR settings as far as you can) carefully if you want a good experience.


----------

